# New cube simulator in Flash



## ceptimus (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, I just joined. 

I've been playing around with ActionScript (the language behind Flash applications) and I'm making a cube simulator. It works now, but there's still plenty to do.

It does any size of cube, but I've limited it to cubes up to 7x7x7 at the moment.

You can see it here: http://ceptimus.co.uk


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 6, 2010)

that's pretty good. Two things I think that you need 

1) add a scramble button. I'm sure the scramble functions are available

2) add a timer. (unless this isn't meant to be like hi-games.net)

also keyboard input would be nice. at least a command line input.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 6, 2010)

It looks nice, but here are a few things it needs:

1.Regulay BOY color scheme.
2.Scramble button
3.Keyboard input


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 6, 2010)

Also needs a reset button. And turning is kinda weird since when I'm half way through a turn and I move my mouse slighty off course, it turns a different face.


----------



## ceptimus (Mar 6, 2010)

You can press the number buttons (which also select the cube size) to reset the cube. I'll try to make the turning more intuitive and accurate in the next revision.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice. I would strongly prefer seeing a flash simulator as opposed to the [cumbersome] java applets that are widely used, so this is really a great start


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 6, 2010)

When you double click, the layers move. You should try fixing that. Overall very good start.


----------



## ceptimus (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there a preferred standard method for keyboard input? Does this work on all sizes of cube?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2010)

Seems pretty cool. I like how you pillowed the 7x7.

I don't really like the turning, though - if you grab a sticker and drag it around it will instantly flip between one slice and a perpendicular one, which is really confusing. If possible, it should stay with one type of slice when you are dragging around, and not switch to another one. This doesn't feel or look natural. It's also kind of weird that you never seem to be able to do more than a quarter turn at a time. I've encountered situations where the turning is completely unintuitive, though; if the front face is in the right position, dragging the bottom-right sticker on it upwards can cause the bottom face to move (!!!) or cause the right face to move in the opposite direction. I also don't really like the double-click mechanism but I guess Flash isn't all that flexible with inputs so it makes sense.

Is there any chance of implementing hi-games controls and a timer?


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 6, 2010)

Go to hi-games.net and use the same keyboard input that their cube simulator uses.


----------



## ceptimus (Mar 7, 2010)

I implemented most of the keyboard input - but not the wide turns and hand shifts yet.

I made it work up to size 11x11x11.

Still working on scrambler, timer and improving mouse response.

Click here to try current version


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> And turning is kinda weird since when I'm half way through a turn and I move my mouse slighty off course, it turns a different face.



That's corner cutting.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 7, 2010)

ceptimus said:


> I implemented most of the keyboard input - but not the wide turns and hand shifts yet.
> 
> I made it work up to size 11x11x11.
> 
> ...


Nice, mostly. The jumping is okay (queueing would be better), but moves should not get cancelled.

Also, if you'd like serious cubers to use it, I recommend you implement the Heise controls exactly and fully. Else, you get annoyed users.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> ceptimus said:
> 
> 
> > I implemented most of the keyboard input - but not the wide turns and hand shifts yet.
> ...



Lucas, if ceptimus comes out with an API, I'd enjoy seeing this on alg.garron.us...


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've noticed some bugs with the rotations. Sometimes when i use the keyboard to rotate, some of the colors change. You've probably noticed this but just a 'fyi'.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 7, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> It looks nice, but here are a few things it needs:
> 
> 1.Regulay BOY color scheme.



It has.


----------

